# First UKC Show Help



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

I am looking around for a UKC show to show Reagan at. I've never even been to a UKC show before. How different is it from AKC? Here is the link to the show I was thinking about United Kennel Club: HOLMESVILLE (O) CONF JS. As I was typing this though it occurred to me I haven't gotten around to registering her UKC yet though, so a show this soon probably won't work. Do you enter for UKC shows the day off? Maybe I am misunderstanding but it looks like that is what I am seeing...


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

You probably do have time. Yes, you can enter day of show. You may also be able to get a Temporary Listing or TL if you feel you don't have time to do the full registration. 

BIG differences

No grooming products/spray/creams. You can use water and tools but not "product".

You may not be allowed to use bait. It is the judge's discretion but it will be posted if you can. 

You need 100 points to get a Championship and three competition wins. It gets confusing so as the show secretary if you have questions. What I can say is that it is possible to get the title in 3 shows if there is competiton in both boys and girls. Winning your class = 10, Best female against competion counts as competition win and =15 points, best of winners = 10 points, totaling 35 in one show. Do that 3 times and your done.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

LJack said:


> You probably do have time. Yes, you can enter day of show. You may also be able to get a Temporary Listing or TL if you feel you don't have time to do the full registration.
> 
> BIG differences
> 
> ...


No Bait!!!!! Yikes that'll be weird. 

Can I get a TL as a co-owner (I've never co-owned before) or does Connie have to do something to? Can I even enter her in the show without Connie also doing something?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Can you get a TL the day of show?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Eowyn said:


> Can you get a TL the day of show?


At some shows yes. You'll have to ask. UKC recently changed registration to sole signatory and honestly I am still mystified. I would call and ask directly.


----------

